# this cool look of this photos is a mystery to me, how do they do that?



## agerone (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello, I have to say that i only signed in here first of all because of a question 

it's been a long time now that i saw photos like this, but i really would like to know how they did it. it has it's really own look and i'm not sure that it is done like that due to photoshop. i think its more due to the camera but how they do that? Hope you can help me, like what camera you think they use, or what techniques are used. its the quality or something that is always the same but i dont understand how he did it 


























This one looks almost like a tilt shift

and especially this one is a mystery to me:





All Photos ©ILK www.ilkflottante.com

Thank You!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Are you referring to the Shallow Depth of Field (some things in focus with other areas fading to blur)?


----------



## MBasile (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going to go ahead and subscribe to this thread and maybe someone will point out more clearly what the element is that you're asking about, because I'm a little bit lost.


----------



## agerone (Mar 17, 2009)

oh ok sorry, i think i haven't explained it very well 
so, i mean the colours, you know, every photos have more or less the same "colour quality" and the same style of the colours
maybe it is just a postprocessing in photoshop, you know, there are for example filters or actions that do a old picture look and all that.
I would just want to know if someone knows which camera or/and what postprocessing he did to achieve this look on all those photos.

If you look really close to the colours of every photo you should see what i mean 

If you still don't understand, then just ask me again 
THANK YOU!


----------



## maulrat (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe I'm not looking hard enough but I don't see anything so special about the color in these photos.  Perhaps a little added saturation but that's about it.


----------



## agerone (Mar 17, 2009)

ok i think it is just a matter of postprocessing. so if anybody knows how to fix it like that i would be very thankful if he could explain it in some words
i played along with things like retro , vintage or lomo actions and processes but it never really looked like that.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 17, 2009)

They all have some vignetting, and they look a little desaturated to me.  The blues/cyans look like they might have been bumped a little.

I think what you're seeing is probably mostly the white balance - they all seem to be a little towards the cooler side.


----------



## agerone (Mar 18, 2009)

this is a cool answer
thank you!


----------



## que_sera_sera1102 (Mar 29, 2009)

In order to take these photos , they have to use photoshops to make them. I believe that if they use popular cameras, they won't be able to take them. You can see some strange points and lights on the photos. It's their techniques.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 30, 2009)

Huh?

I don't see anything in these that can't be done with a "popular" camera...


----------



## maulrat (Apr 2, 2009)

que_sera_sera1102 said:


> In order to take these photos , they have to use photoshops to make them. I believe that if they use popular cameras, they won't be able to take them. You can see some strange points and lights on the photos. It's their techniques.


 
What strange points are you referring to?  Bokeh?  And as for lights; looks like the normal ambient lighting to me.  I still can't figure out any special technique that is so special.  LoL, I think I'm not staring at the photos long enough


----------



## Arch (Apr 2, 2009)

ok i'll put you out of your misery 

Its called cross processing.

You need half decent processing software, i only use photoshop, so i can't speak for any of the cheaper alternatives, but it basically involves switching colour channels in the channel mixer. Unless your shooting film of course.

Look up some tutorials via google and you should be sorted.


----------



## nikonpreap (Apr 2, 2009)

in the last picture is that guy doing a gang sign? or does he really need to go to the toilet


----------



## maulrat (Apr 3, 2009)

nikonpreap said:


> in the last picture is that guy doing a gang sign? or does he really need to go to the toilet


 
I think he's a blood... or wannabe blood


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 3, 2009)

It's film. The end.


----------



## William Petruzzo (Apr 5, 2009)

It may be film, but it's also not difficult to achieve in Photoshop. The black point is brought up slightly and the white point probably brought down a little. Then the shadows are given a blue/purple cast and the midtones and highlights are just barely tinted green. But the DOF plays a big part in the feel of the photos too.

I would be tempted to believe that it was done with a traditional film camera, except that the vast majority of photographs on the website you referenced are almost definitely digital. Some of them have also clearing gone through some PP. If that's the case, it seems more likely that the adjustments were made in Photoshop to digital images, rather than true film.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Apr 5, 2009)

From what I say from searching the blog was one guy taking pictures of his friends in new york, a bunch looked like true film, and his buddy is holding another film camera in a number of the photos


----------

